# HP dv6 Laptop Heating Problem



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have an HP dv6-1105ee laptop that I bought from Dubai almost exactly a year ago. I use it for watching movies, browsing the internet and playing games such as Assassin's Creed 2, Dirt 2, Batman Arkham Asylum etc.

Well I was concerned about my laptop's heat generation. Using SpeedFan, the temps i found out were:

BEFORE (SpeedFan)

When Idle:
CPUs ~ *50 - 55 C*
While Gaming:
CPUx ~ *70 - 75 C*

Quite worried, i purchased a Laptop cooler (The Cooler Master Notepal X1) and noticed a drop in the temps. While using the cooler at full speed, the temps were:

AFTER (SpeedFan)

When Idle:
CPUs ~ *30 - 40 C*
While Gaming:
CPUs ~ *60 - 68 C*

Then, I read online that SpeedFan shows temps that may be 15 C below the original temp. So, I switched to HWMonitor and noticed that temps actually were 15 C lesser in SpeedFan. I've attached the reading i took today. It was taken over a period of around 8 hours during which I used Firefox, played games (AC 2, Split Second, Most Wanted) and also left the laptop idle for maybe half an hour.

The questions are :

Is a temperature of *71 C* something I should be worried about? It sometimes goes upto *75* or *78 C* while gaming. I leave my laptop on for long periods of time (around 36 hrs while i download stuff) as well. Is this bad for my laptop?

I even tried to get to the laptop's fan and clean it with some compressed air but it seems complicated to rip apart the laptop. So I just blew some compressed air thru the vents near the fan and saw quite some dust fly off.

Please advise on how to keep my laptop cooler while gaming.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

I would think you are fine with the cooling fan. Normal usage cpu temp range is 100-120


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

ace_coffee said:


> I would think you are fine with the cooling fan. Normal usage cpu temp range is 100-120


Normal CPU temp is 100 - 120? You mean in Fahrenheit or Celsius? In Celsius i believe 100's around the point where your PC shuts down due to overheating.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

Fahrenheit, sorry


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

If you are gaming and leaving your laptop for long extended hours, I can see the temp getting as high as you posted.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, so is it normal? Or something I have to worry about?


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

If you haven't noticed any other issues, then the heating is just normal for your usage.
Use the cooling pad and keep the fan clean and you should be fine.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

ace_coffee said:


> If you haven't noticed any other issues, then the heating is just normal for your usage.
> Use the cooling pad and keep the fan clean and you should be fine.


Thanks for your quick replies. 

Well there was a slowdown in general performance. Like booting up, starting up programs etc. But then I defragged the hard disks (which took like 12 hrs!) and disabled quite a few applications that run on startup and now it seems better.

But there is one thing. Every time I boot up my laptop, log into Windows and it starts up, the desktop seems to get stuck for around 5 - 10 seconds. I can move my mouse around, but clicking on anything doesn't yield any response until after the 5 - 10 seconds. Tried disabling almost all the programs on startup but it still does happen like 9 out of 10 times. Wot could it be?


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Any more suggestions on my situation would be appreciated


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

bump (Sorry but i'm just looking for more help) :S


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Those are fine for a laptop, see here: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=40479 - 105 degrees Celsius is what that CPU is rated for. Laptops run hot, its in their design, especially when used for gaming.

Your pause on boot is not likely heat related, its likely a software issues; a program or service that is hanging.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for ur reply Triple6. Pretty much wot i wanted to hear.

I think ur right about the pause on boot. I checked under *Performance Information and Tools* -> *Advanced Tools* in the Control Panel to find some Performance Issue messages (I've attached them).

How do i go about to solve them? I can't uninstall my display drivers and DVD drivers can I?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The GEAR junk is installed by many programs, iTunes uses it as do many others. Update to the latest GEAR drivers from here: http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.php

Update to the latest ATI driver package: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-32.aspx


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> The GEAR junk is installed by many programs, iTunes uses. Update to the latest GEAR drivers from here: http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.php
> 
> Update to the latest ATI driver package: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonmob_win7-32.aspx


Thanks for the links Triple6.

But i already have the latest 10.6 Catalyst drivers installed (I had uninstalled the previous drivers before installing the latest).

I don't have iTunes installed (I don't like it tbh), but like you said it must be some other software. So i'll try updating the GEAR driver.

Will post back after doing that


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, now i tried updating my GEAR drivers and observed my windows start ups. The same startup hang still exists.

It has to be another problem. Any suggestion on how to find it out? Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, the dates were older on those reports anyway.

Launch MSCONFIG and disable ALL startup items, make note of any already disabled items so that when you re-enable the startup items that you leave those off.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Ok, the dates were older on those reports anyway.
> 
> Launch MSCONFIG and disable ALL startup items, make note of any already disabled items so that when you re-enable the startup items that you leave those off.


Thanks for being with me on this Triple6.

I did as you asked me to. Even after disabling all the startup items in msconfig, i experienced a hang of around 12 seconds after startup.

I took a snapshot of the startup items shown in msconfig in my laptop. I use Revo Uninstaller (free one) to disable startup items so got a snapshot of that too.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, it may be a service or driver then. Go to the Event Log: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308427
Look under the System logs for errors and post them here.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Ok, it may be a service or driver then. Go to the Event Log: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308427
> Look under the System logs for errors and post them here.


I'm really sorry for the late response Triple6. I've been busy lately.

I've attached a text file showing the logs of Warnings and Errors. The errors seem to be from my game pad, parallel port, and 2 errors from volmgr.

Can you check the logs and advise on what to do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you even have a parallel port?

As for the "HAMA X-Style Pad", are you using the latest Windows Vista compatible drivers for it? If the drivers/software are not fully compatible or installed then that could be causing the service to fail and adding a delay.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Do you even have a parallel port?
> 
> As for the "HAMA X-Style Pad", are you using the latest Windows 7 compatible drivers for it? If the drivers/software are not fully compatible or installed then that could be causing the service to fail and adding a delay.


I haven't installed any drivers for HAMA X-Style Pad cos if i do i won't be able to use it for anything but FIFA 10, which sucks. It uses the default gamepad drivers in Vista. I'll try installing them and post back.

Btw what is a parallel port?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Parallel port: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_port

You can us this article as reference: http://smallvoid.com/article/winnt-services-regedit.html 
Type Regedit into the run/search box in Vista, navigate to the Services as in the article and find Parport, set the Start value to 3(Manual). Then try to find the Hama X-Style Pad service and set it to 3 as well. Reboot and see if the event log still shows those two errors.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

I did as you told.

Parallel port was already set to 3 (Manual). But i found that HAMA X-Style Pad was set to 2 so i changed it, rebooted, and the Error related to that disappeared in the Event Viewer.

However the parallel port error still remains. And so does the volmgr (Volume Manager, i presume) error. I noticed the time on the volmgr error and it seems to be the same time that my laptop begins to hang after reboot.

Wot do u say?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Since you do not have a parallel port, you can set it to 4(disabled).

For the VOLMGR error, try this: 
Goto Control Panel\System and Maintenance\System
Click on "Advanced System Settings" on the left panel
Under "Startup and Recovery" select "Settings"
Make sure you have a check mark beside "Write and event to the system log"
From: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3339767.php

Also, do you have Service Pack 2 and all updates, including Optional updates for Vista installed?


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Since you do not have a parallel port, you can set it to 4(disabled).
> 
> For the VOLMGR error, try this:
> Goto Control Panel\System and Maintenance\System
> ...


All errors cleared now Triple6 .

The Event Viewer no longer shows any errors during start up after i disabled the Parallel Port and did what you mentioned above. I think the hang was due to VOLMGR after all. Cos after disabling it and rebooting twice, the laptop did not hang both the times . I'll see if it hangs anytime later and post back.

Though the problem was not too serious, it was pretty annoying to have my laptop hang for 10 - 15 seconds every time during start up.

And yeah i regularly perform Windows Updates and have Vista SP2. Installed optional updates too except Windows Powershell 2.0 and WinRM 2.0 for Vista. I don't see how it's useful.

Thanks a lot for helping me out. Really am happy that i could solve this with prompt and expert tips from you :up:


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad you got it resolved :up:


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like the happy moments were to be short lived :|

It still does hang on start up. Even though there aren't any errors showing in the Event Log.

I guess I'll have to live with this petty, yet annoying, problem with my laptop. :-/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A lot of HP's seem to have such an issue, I think its all the HP applications that are preloaded.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check the Tasks; To view the scheduled tasks in a default installation of Windows Vista, click Start. In the Start Search box, type task scheduler. Then, in the Programs list, click Task Scheduler. Then single click on Task Scheduler Library. See what Tasks are listed.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Check the Tasks; To view the scheduled tasks in a default installation of Windows Vista, click Start. In the Start Search box, type task scheduler. Then, in the Programs list, click Task Scheduler. Then single click on Task Scheduler Library. See what Tasks are listed.


The task scheduler shows some tasks. I've attached a snapshot of it.

The first 3 had some registry kinda name so i deleted them thinking it might have already been uninstalled. Smart Defrag was already uninstalled yet that task remained so deleted that task too. And lastly, I deleted AWC Update.

Still after rebooting there was a hang of around 7 - 10 seconds.

Then tried disabling the rest of the tasks, but still no difference.

I think we've tried everything Triple6. And btw I've already removed almost all of the HP preloaded stuff like HP MediaSmart and all. BIOS are up to date as well, and so are other important drivers. Anything else I can do?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can remove the HPCEE one as well, its a survey thing from HP. 

SmartDefrag is from IOBit I think.

Were there any errors in the Applications Log in the Event log that match the boot time?


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok removed HPCEE as well.

Where do i find the Applications Log? You mean Applications and Services Log in Event Viewer?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This one here:


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for continuing to try and help me Triple6 :up:

I checked Application Logs in the Event Viewer and the only Error that shows is WMI, as shown in the snapshot. But the time of the error does not match with the time that my laptop starts to hang.

I checked other major categories of logs as well but did not find any Information that matched with the start time of the hang (which was around 12:31:25 at that instance).

Wot do i do now?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wait, do you have Comodo Internet Security AND BitDefender?


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I use Bitdefender Antivirus 2010 and since it doesn't have a Firewall with it I use Comodo Firewall alone. Not the whole Comodo Internet Security pack.

Does that cause a problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well it shouldn't if you only have that part of each installed.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

So i guess there's no other way for this problem right :-/


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Let me message another member and see if they can help.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Alright. Thanks a lot


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dpac90:

I'm not a gamer nor a hardware expert, but I'll try to be of some assistance to you.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the installer link in version 2.0.4 to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

Close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it. Allow it to install in its default location.

After it's installed, start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, a log file will appear. Save the log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Start HijackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are the logs from HijackThis as you requested flavallee. Btw, if it's of any importance, I use my Windows with User Account Control disabled.

Logs below and txt files attached as well.

Hope you can help me out ​*
HijackThis System Scan Log*​
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:09:17 PM, on 8/11/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18928)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\bdagent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\seccenter.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\CPUID\HWMonitor\HWMonitor.exe
C:\Users\Deepak\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Deepak\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://m.www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = ftp=172.16.0.16:8080;http=172.16.0.16:8080;https=172.16.0.16:9090
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 172.16.0.16:8080;local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\system32\guard32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_827e372d\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - AMD - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Arrakis Server (Arrakis3) - BitDefender S.R.L. http://www.bitdefender.com - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Arrakis Server\bin\arrakis3.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_827e372d\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: UDisk Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\MBlaze UI\bin\MonServiceUDisk.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\vsserv.exe

--

*HijackThis Uninstall List

*ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Reader 9.3.3
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5
Advanced SystemCare 3
Assassin's Creed II
ATI Catalyst Install Manager
Audacity 1.3.10 (Unicode)
BitDefender Antivirus 2010
Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
CamStudio
Choice Guard
COMODO Internet Security
Counter-Strike 1.6
CPUID CPU-Z 1.54
CPUID HWMonitor 1.16
CyberLink DVD Suite
CyberLink DVD Suite
ESU for Microsoft Vista
Fraps (remove only)
Game Booster
Google Talk Plugin
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Active Support Library
HP Common Access Service Library
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Help and Support
HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth wireless technology 6.0.1.6204
HP MediaSmart Webcam
HP MediaSmart Webcam
HP Quick Launch Buttons
HP Update
HP User Guides 0126
HP Wireless Assistant
HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
HPNetworkAssistant
IDT Audio
JAF Setup
Java 2 SDK, SE v1.4.2_11
Java(TM) 6 Update 20
JMicron JMB38X Flash Media Controller Driver
K-Lite Codec Pack 6.1.0 (Standard)
LightScribe System Software 1.14.17.1
Macromedia Flash 8
MBlaze UI
Media Jukebox 12
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.5
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.8)
MSVC80_x86
MSVC80_x86_v2
MSVC90_x86
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver
Nokia PC Suite
NVIDIA PhysX
OGA Notifier 2.0.0048.0
PC Connectivity Solution
Picasa 3
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerISO
ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection
QLBCASL
Realtek 8169 8168 8101E 8102E Ethernet Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.89
RivaTuner v2.24 MSI Master Overclocking Arena 2009 edition
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB982312)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB982331)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 (KB979440)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 (KB979440)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB982308)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB980376)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB982158)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB982124)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB982135)
Split Second - Velocity
SUPER © Version 2010.bld.38 (May 2, 2010)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Ubisoft Game Launcher
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB963663)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office Infopath 2007 Help (KB963662)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb2202131)
VLC media player 1.0.5
VZOchat
Windows Driver Package - ENE (enecir) HIDClass (09/04/2008 2.6.0.0)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia Modem (10/27/2008 3.9)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia Modem (10/27/2008 7.01.0.1)
Windows Driver Package - Nokia pccsmcfd (08/22/2008 7.0.0.0)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Photo Gallery
WinRAR archiver
Yahoo! Messenger
​


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I personally wouldn't install *BitDefender* antivirus nor *COMODO* firewall nor *IObit* utilities in any of my computers. :down:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

These startup entries in Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab) can be unchecked:

*StartCCC* or *CLIStart.exe*
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=StartCCC

*SysTrayApp* or *sttray.exe* 
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=SysTrayApp

--------------------------------------------------------------------

"Startup Type" in these service entries in Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK can be set on Manual:

*Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio)

Google Updater Service (gusvc)

HP Health Check Service

hpqwmiex

HP Service (hpsrv)

InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT)*

(Double-click each service entry to open its properties window and make the setting change)

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall *IObit Advanced SystemCare 3*

Uninstall *Java 2 SDK, SE v1.4.2_11*

Update *Java(TM) 6 Update 20* to 6 Update 21

Update *K-Lite Codec Pack 6.1.0 Standard* to 6.2.0 - if you use it.

Update *LightScribe System Software 1.14.17.1* to 1.18.17.1 - if you use it.

Uninstall *Macromedia Flash 8*

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all ur suggestions flavallee. :up:

I did everything you told me to. I actually forgot that i don't need *Macromedia Flash* and *JDK* anymore.

Well, even after uninstalling everything you told me to and setting all the services to Manual, my laptop did hang on the restart after that.

But after disabling *StartCCC* and *SysTrayApp* it did not hang for 2 restarts. Still I can't be sure that the problem is solved cos the last time, I had disabled all startup programs and yet it had hanged.

Will have to observe a few more startups for the next couple of days I guess before confirming that it's solved 

I wanna thank you once again, Triple6, for helping out all these days :up:

Btw, flavallee, why would you not use *Bitdefender*, *Comodo* or *IOBit* softwares? What alternatives do you suggest?


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

dpac90 said:


> Thanks for all ur suggestions flavallee. :up:
> 
> I did everything you told me to. I actually forgot that i don't need *Macromedia Flash* and *JDK* anymore.
> 
> ...


LINUX / Ubuntu


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dpac90:

Trimming down the startup load can resolve a number of issues, along with the fact that it speeds up overall performance and shortens startup time, so it's something that I do with every computer that I work on. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I've never been a fan of BitDefender antivirus, and I have no need for a third-party firewall. That's just my personal opinion.

----------------------------------------------------------------- 

Cleaner/optimizer/booster/tuneup type programs are dangerous to use and have little to no effect on performance and speed. They can break programs and damage the operating system and can leave your computer in such a mess that it requires a hard drive format and fresh install of the operating system. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

The hang still exists :-/.

I observed start ups for the past week and noticed the same annoying hang of about 10 seconds after the desktop is displayed and the start up items are loaded.

I would really like to find out the reason behind this problem somehow.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save that new log, then submit it here. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Without having a "hands on" with your laptop, it may be impossible to diagnose from here what the problem is.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well here it is again. A HijackThis log of my laptop.

I've tried to give every info you guys me asked to provide with. Hope we can fix this somehow. 

Btw *MOM.exe* and *CCC.exe* was started manually by me after i started up and not automatically.

*HijackThis Log*​
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:01:44 PM, on 8/24/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18943)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\bdagent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\seccenter.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://m.www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ae&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.0.16:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 172.16.0.16:8080;local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\system32\guard32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_827e372d\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - AMD - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Arrakis Server (Arrakis3) - BitDefender S.R.L. http://www.bitdefender.com - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Arrakis Server\bin\arrakis3.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_827e372d\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: UDisk Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\MBlaze UI\bin\MonServiceUDisk.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\vsserv.exe

--
End of file - 6764 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into these 2 temp folders:

C:\WINDOWS\*Temp*

C:\Users\(Username)\AppData\Local\*Temp*

then select and delete everything from inside these 2 temp folders.

If a few files resist deletion, leave them alone and delete everything else.

It's all junk, so don't be concerned about deleting anything important.

After you're done, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

I did it flavallee. There was only about 48 kb of temp files in the Windows folder and about 10 mb of temp files in my user folder.

After restarting it still did hang for about 10 seconds after all the startup items loaded. :-/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK, good. :up:

I've done about all that I can do from here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all ur help flavallee :up:

But still looking for a solution. 

I guess Windows 7 might be the answer eh?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Opened as requested.


----------



## dpac90 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks to the moderator for re-opening this thread 

Well long story short : The problem existed in *Task Scheduler* in my case (so I think, because it seems to have solved the problem)


I opened Task Scheduler and enabled *Show Hidden Tasks *under the *View *menu.
Noticed that there were 7 failed tasks in the past 24 hours which were not visible until Hidden Tasks were shown.
Looked around and found that the failed tasks were from one service - *OGALogon* (guess it's Office Genuine Advantage or something?) and the time of the event was equal to the time that the laptop starts to hang.
Disabled the service, restarted and noticed the hang reduced from frustrating 30 seconds to around a sec or 2.
I also did disable a few services under msconfig (such as UDiskMonitor etc). That may have helped too but disabling OGALogon seemed to have killed the problem.

Hope I'm not faced with this issue again.


----------

